

The decade old Civ II save file has been posted - xelfer
http://www.reddit.com/r/theeternalwar/comments/uyswv/here_it_is/

======
xelfer
I would have posted this to the other thread but it's 14 hours old and it
would probably get buried under all the comments there.

